# ATV question. . . . .LT80 -vs- Breeze/Grizly 125 -vs- LT160???



## NYH1 (Aug 14, 2012)

My son has a 2001 Suzuki Quadsport 80 (LT80). It's getting a little small for him. He'll be 11 next month and is getting really good at riding. He has the type of common sense that's needed for serious riding. He understands to look not only right in front of him, but also down the trail to anticipate whats going to happen next and what he has to do when he get to it. He keeps up to us, he'll stop if he thinks it's not right or safe and waits for one of us to help him, he doesn't over do it. It's a blast following him. 

I'm thinking of getting him a used mid 2000's model ATV in the next 6 months or so. Either a Yamaha Breeze/Grizzly 125 or a Suzuki Quadrunner/Quadsport 160 (LT160). They're all close in physical size, the length, height, width, ground clearance, wheel base and seat height are all close, the Suzuki does weigh more. 

The Yamaha's are belt drive automatic's, the Suzuki is a 5 speed auto clutch manual shift. I don't think shifting will be a big deal for him once he gets used to it. He's drove my Big Bear 400 4x4 a little bit around the yard and likes to shift it. If he turns out like me, he'll prefer to shift over driving an auto, time will tell. 

I don't know how much more power a Breeze/Grizzly 125 has over his current LT80? The LT80 is a 2 stroke, the Breeze/Grizzly 125 is a 4 stroke. I remember smaller size 2 stroke engines would make more power then larger size 4 stroke engines within reason. Is that still the same? Does the Breeze/Grizzly 125 have enough power to make a noticeable difference over the LT80? Will it perform any better then the LT80? I've seen video's that show the LT160's running away from Breeze 125's with ease. So I know the LT160 has more power. I'm kind of leaning towards the LT160. I think he'll get the most use out of it. Nothing is set in stone though. 

We ride in all kinds of terrain, on seasonal dirt/gravel roads, ATV trails in thick woods, small tight logging trails, up and down all kinds and sizes of hills, in rocky areas as well as trails and roads with mud and water and in the snow until it gets to deep. We're looking for a machine for him with more power to do the type of riding we do. 

Any thoughts on these machines or machines that are similar? I'm definitely going to stick with a well known brand (Suzuki, Yamaha, Honda, Kawasaki, Polaris, Artic Cat, Can-Am), however, most of them don't makes machines in the 125cc to 175cc range. That's why I'm looking at the models I mentioned.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------

